# Who likes Football



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

For you folk's from not America or Canada, I am referring to Tackle Football and not soccer. What team or teams do you like.
Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

This is my pick to win the Super Bowl.
Bob


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 20, 2002)

Arizona State beat Oregon yesterday. Go sun devils!!!!


and kempojj, you should be ashamed of yourself. Die Packers!!!!

GO BEARS


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

Used to be a Bear fan, but the talk about building a dome stadium, made me look for another team. I don't like dome teams. If they want to play in a dome go paly in the arena league.
Bob :asian:


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 20, 2002)

traitor


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *traitor *


:rofl: :rofl: 
Bob


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 20, 2002)

Philadelphia Eagles are my team. We beat Tampa Bay today (AGAIN!!!!!!)  

                                                      Peace
                                                       Dennis


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 20, 2002)

I used to be a Gaint's fan but that was back when Sam Huff was playing the game.  Then I became a Saints fan back when they where the AINTS.
now Im a tampa and olkland fan  
Yah I live in Mass. and I have always hated the pateriots.or is it Pattyrots


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *GO BEARS *



theneuhauser, You can stick a fork in your BEARS.
They are WELL DONE. Maybe if you ask nice I'll give you some Packer Cheese to go with your BEAR.:rofl: 
Bob


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 5, 2002)

Da Bears, Da Bears, Da Bears, Da Bears


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 5, 2002)

I used to be a die hard LA Raiders fans when they were here in town.  A complete silver and black Raider fan. My Sundays in the fall were scheduled around game day at the Coliseum.  Now, after the scumbags left us, I can do without the NFL and all of those selfish, money hungry NFL team owners :soapbox: 
I'm sticking to college football and my Gutty Little Bruins.  At least they're here for the long haul...


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 19, 2002)

i've only just started watching it more closely on Foxtel lately.

If I had to say it would be Green Bay or the 49ers. 

Are these two "glamour" teams?


----------



## JDenz (Dec 19, 2002)

GO BILLS

   If you watch tnt we won the super bowl tonight lol.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *GO BILLS
> 
> If you watch tnt we won the super bowl tonight lol. *


Out of 5 tries that maybe the only way the Bills will win the Super Bowl
Bob


----------



## tarabos (Dec 20, 2002)

eagles all the way...not many other teams could keep winning like they are with a third string qb in for them...and they aren't just eeking the wins out from the bad teams they play, they're soundly defeating them like they should if they had donovan in there.


----------



## tarabos (Dec 20, 2002)

i'm just glad the rams are out...that's got to be the biggest bandwagon i've ever seen. they sucked all season, yet everytime they would do just one good thing in a game, whoever the announcer is goes right back to brown nosing them.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *For you folk's from not America or Canada, I am referring to Tackle Football and not soccer. What team or teams do you like.
> Bob *



Dallas Cowboys! Who else is there?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Dallas Cowboys! Who else is there? *



Hey Sportsfans, what about the *Houston Texans?* :idea:

By the way, that franchise should have been LA's next NFL team. However, since we the tax payers here weren't willing to shell out the big publicly funded bucks, the NFL and the loaded owners went to the highest bidder... :angry:


----------



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

all right better question who likes madden?  I think he is great but alot of people don't


----------



## tarabos (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *all right better question who likes madden?  I think he is great but alot of people don't *



i like madden better than pat somerall when he was on...that guy was an idiot...

madden does have an uncanny ability to state the obvious though doesn't he...?


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *i like madden better than pat somerall when he was on...that guy was an idiot...
> 
> madden does have an uncanny ability to state the obvious though doesn't he...? *



I used to like Madden myself, but he became "anti " Cowboy"
he also always stated that  everytime someone made a mistake, they were"stupid." Some vocabulary. I'm glad he left FOX. He's outdated!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

Give the guy a break he is 67 it is hard to keep up with new stuff when you are that old.  I bet he can talk with just about any football player and actually have that player respect him even though he talks like an old guy.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Give the guy a break he is 67 it is hard to keep up with new stuff when you are that old.  I bet he can talk with just about any football player and actually have that player respect him even though he talks like an old guy. *



Yeah, but I don't like him to  dis my "Boys" from Dallas.:samurai:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 21, 2002)

Madden, I am just glad he doesn't have that clicker thing. When he had it on Fox he acted like he was jerking off with it. 
Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *i'm just glad the rams are out...that's got to be the biggest bandwagon i've ever seen. they sucked all season, yet everytime they would do just one good thing in a game, whoever the announcer is goes right back to brown nosing them. *



Being from central Illinois there was alot of band wagon Ram fans, and just like Kurt Warner, thank god they are done for the season.    :rofl: 
Bob


----------



## JDenz (Dec 21, 2002)

lol you guys should get his books he really is a cool guy.


----------



## Jill666 (Dec 29, 2002)

Having come from behind to squish the fish all I have to do now is drink:drinkbeer and watch the Packers to come from behind (OK, way behind as I write this) to down the Jets :cuss: :moon: :2xbird: Jets must always lose.

Aside from the home team, I enjoy the Saints and the Raiders when they are on their game. Also the Steelers have shown glimpses of the brutatility we all came to know and love.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 29, 2002)

so sorry about those Jets knocking ou guys out but they got us to (BILLS)


----------



## Jill666 (Dec 30, 2002)

Yeah, well as much as I hate to say this, they put on quite the show last night and were fairly good sports as well. So give the devils thier due:wah: 

Now we'll see if I make the same kind of modest sum I got last year (Poker, Superbowl & occasionallly boxing will get my wallet to open up).

In the wild card race I like the Giants. I couldn't care less about the Browns or Colts, either bore the heck out of me.:shrug:


----------



## JDenz (Dec 30, 2002)

I think Green Bay is on a down hill slide they looked bad agianst the bills to.  And the Jets are peaking now.  Stupid pardey in the NFL.


----------

